# insurance for a gts 2.0ltr help



## webhead (Jul 22, 2005)

hello im having problems finding somebody to insure a 1990 gts 2.0ltr non tubo has anyone on here got insurance for 1 of these.

as everyone keeps telling me they wont insure it becasue of lack of parts???

but i couldnt give a crap i only want turd party you would have thought domebody would want to insure it as its only a 2.0ltr non turbo god damn it.

thanks


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Most insurance companies are having a spazzy moment recently, they seem to make the rules up as they go along.
Might be worth asking Matt Payne on here, or do a search and have a read of who recommends what. Maybe worth telling the insurers that you belong to an owner based forum with readily available parts from traders.


----------

